# Ohio River @ Tanners 6/18



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Put in @Tanners around 3:30 Sat afternoon, took about an hour to gather live bait then headed down river a ways. Fished spots on both sides of the river from well below Aurora all the way up to the Casino @ Lawrenceburg. Finally called it a night around 12:30 AM and...... :S 

Used live shad, cutbait both fresh and frozen, shrimp and chicken liver. All we had to show for the effort were three hits (not counting the gar that made off with a couple of shad)  

Saw and chatted with UFM82 and he was having a little better luck. I fished shallow, deep in all kinds of structure. Was marking fish but could get nothing to hit....oh well. The river was @ 26+ ft with very little current, almost lake like. 

Oh Well, still a nice night to be out.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was anchored just up from the Miami Fort plant and the water looked like glass, literally. I didn't even see current rippling behind the boat. It was dead still. When I pulled my anchor, is had slack in the line. I was just floating still. Pleasant to be boating but bad for the fishing...

I will say that I did have a steady but slow night- I caught fish but they were spaced apart and it kept me interested. I've never been bothered much by drums before but I caught two and think I missed two more. They hit in a certain way I think. 

It seems a lot of people are getting little from the river lately. Do we need rain?

UFM82


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Hey guys,

Sorry you had a slow bite on the river this weekend.

I am new to Cincy, and I was going to go to Tanner's to fish the river. I've never really fished the river at all, even though I grew up in Steubenville right on the river. 

How do I get to Tanner's? I live off of Dixie Highway and I-275 on the north side of Cincy. Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Take 275W (towards Indiana) to the Lawrenceburg exit. If you go over the big river you went too far.

Turn left at the first stoplight off the exit and follow that through town.

Once you are through town look for the sign on your right for the Tanner's Creek launch and you will turn left into it. The turn is right before a strip mall where there is a McDonalds (Im pretty sure its McD's).


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Well guys you never know unless you go  I do not plan on going again till it rains,whenever that might be  UFM congrats on the fish,hunterm maybe next time


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Very tough fishing right now with no current, hey how hot was the water temperature?

I agree with Truck, may have to wait till we get some rain before hitting the big river again unless we never get any rain, but I may journey to Tanners Friday to see if the Skips are at the discharge who knows. Have talked to a bunch of people in the last couple of days, very few Flatheads and Blues being caught, what ones are caught are beat up real bad so sounds like everything is on the nest right now, if we get some rain and the current gets rolling the rods are going to be buried down all the time that anybody is out fishing.

Another good thing is that the Shad hatch should be awesome for this year, no current those guys will go nuts on the river, maybe have a couple of spawns before the next rain.

Craig nice job on the fish, Hunterm don't ya just hate to mark fish and can't get them to bite!!!

When the river is like it is now has anybody ever tried to drift fish like on a lake? I have done it on CJ Brown and do well doing it but have never tried it on the river, well I did once back in 96 when Larry and I ran out of gas on the boat and drifted back to the ramp, can't remember if we caught anything.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

My wife gave me a Lowrance X107 for our anniversary last winter I was so caught up watching the color display and the depth I don't remember what the temp readout was.

This is the unit with the color display, I swear you can almost see the whiskers on the cats... It adds a whole new dimension to getting :S lolol.


Seriously, the unit really helps me "see" what is on the bottom of the river. Structure, bottom composition, baitfish. All the elements were there on Sat. except current. I looked back over my logs on Sunday and more often than not when I was in to fish there were comments like "good current" or "current ripping" water level @ Cincy over 28' etc. 

A bit ironic that last year we were complaining because there was to much water and the river was blown out, now were complaining that there isn't enough....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess I am different than most people,I like the river 30 to 40 ft  Seem to do my best in that range.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Fished Saturday night a few miles above markland dam, I think we had 6 fish the biggest a 7 lbs. flathead. The fish seem to be really deep now. The temp was 78 degrees on my fish finder.It will be tough for a few weeks


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Slightly warmer by a degree or two in Tanners but pretty much consistent everywhere. And the water was SLACK in some spots. Just like being on a lake. 

Take into account my transducer is epoxied into my bilge area, so the temps aren't exactly accurate. It's reading the temp of the bilge water, which is close to the river water but may be a degree warmer. It's close though. 

Funny about Mark's comment on finders. I epoxied my transducer just last week into the bilge- I just sat it in there before and it worked unless it got bumped around. It caused me some issues two weeks ago in Florida when I was running in 3' waves and it was bouncing around- kept losing bottom. I decided to epoxy the thing is for good. It now reads a LOT better than it did when it was loose- good detail and sensitivity. And this is the skimmer transducer, not even a thru-hull. I'm gonna buy the thru hull someday to get even better resolution. 

Color, huh? I didn't get to see that. Would have been cool. 

UFM82


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the great directions to Tanner's. I made my way out there today after finishing installation of my new fishfinder. It is a McD's on the left as you turn back into the ramp area.

I was surprised at how meager the ramp was. I only say that because in 2 months , one of the Ohio BASS Federation tournaments is going out of Tanner's. I expected to see ramps with lanes, a courtesy dock, you know some modern conveniences. I guess I was wrong. Just one big parking lot.

With the boat finished, I will be out at East Fork in the morning. If you see a little white Striker behind a blue Chevy on 275 in the morning...HONK!!!!! 

Eric


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

We have been catching some flatty's. The weekend before last we hooked into several nice ones,my buddy did I should say,this past weekend they weren't so big but like Doc said they were beat up pretty bad from the spawn I assumed.One fish was practically scalped on top of it's head.I don't know if it was from the spawning rituals or if it had been caught in the net that was stretched through the hole and possibly escaped,I'd seen them beat up before but not in that kinda shape.We haven't been able to buy a bite on anything but live bluegill for the past few weeks,the river is so short on current right now that I may just wait it out for some rain and current.If we get some good hard steady rains,the dinnerbell should start ringing.


----------

